# cyst after injection?



## SMM (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, looking for some advice please. My 10 month old cockapoo was spayed 11 days ago and all went well, she was at the vet yesterday (saturday) for a final check and all was ok and we were allowed to remove the cone. On Saturday night when petting her we felt a lump on the back of her neck, it is semi solid but moveable and the size of a 2 pound coin. Obviously bit worried and she will be going to vet tomorrow. I googled lumps on dog's and did find a page about dog's getting cysts at injection sites, has anyone ever come across this? And are dogs injected back of neck when spayed? I know her leg was shaved but do they inject at neck to calm the dog maybe? Or could it be reaction to wearing the cone ? It feels like how cyst would feel so I'm trying not to worry and she will be at vet tomorrow but just wondered if anyone has any experience of this, thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She could have got a sub cut pre-med there I suppose but unlikely as they usually give that orally. Could be the cone rubbing.. I'm sure she will be fine. Try not to worry until you see the vet.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

When Ralph had his second injections as a puppy, he was also micro-chipped at the same time.
We noticed a similar sounding lump on him, it was a Saturday, I phoned the vet and they said to keep an eye on it and if it was still there in a couple of days to bring him in.
The moveable cyst type lump was gone by the Monday.
Hope that helps? See if it sill there i a a couple of days x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was thinking microchip too...did you have that done? as well just keep an eye, likely it will go away, but give the vet a call and just ask.


----------



## SMM (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, thank you all for replies. we are home from vet and Izzy has had a reaction to the antibiotic that was injected when she was spayed. Vet had obviously seen it before as she said the lumps can get quite big, so we have to go back in 1 week. I am relieved it is nothing serious, just wish i'd known to look out for this after spay and i wouldn't have worried. Vet did mention microchip and she checked that too when we were there. Thanks again x


----------

